# Production of ef 24-105mm f/4L II: Pause, refresh, or just lagging?



## YuengLinger (Jan 16, 2017)

If Canon did pause production of the ef 24-105mm f/4L II, was it to address sharpness concerns in early reviews? Fix something more serious?

If Canon did tweak the lens, how would its marketing department get the word out...And would a tweak leave Canon open to massive returns or repair demands from the kit buyers?

As of mid-January, 2017, the lens still seems to be unavailable as a buy-alone item from authorized dealers in the USA.

Did the ef 50mm f/1.2L undergo a quiet refresh sometime after initial release?


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 16, 2017)

Most UK dealers have it in stock as does Amazon UK.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 16, 2017)

This was raised and answered in another thread.

The 24-105 II is a kit lens. The top priority is filling production for kits. It is readily available as part of a 5D IV kit, so no "pause" or "refresh." Canon is probably designating most of the production for kits at this time. Once 5DIV kits sales slow down, they will likely focus on supplying the lens as an individual item, for the hand full of us who might actually want to buy the lens.


----------



## LordofTackle (Jan 16, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> Most UK dealers have it in stock as does Amazon UK.



Same here in Germany


----------



## LesC (Feb 4, 2017)

I was wondering if there's been a halt in production too - in the UK initially there were some internet site who had a few in stock but these seem to have quickly dried out with most if not all showing as awaiting stock. Amazon UK is at last showing some in stock (5) and one 2-star review!

Due to the overall underwhelming reviews I cant imagine loads of sales so it does seem odd if Canon only released a small quantity of lenses on to the market??


----------



## thorhe (Feb 7, 2017)

I live in Norway. I ordered this lens in August 2016, and I havn't got it yet. I havn't found it in any shops in Norway.


----------



## larjon (Feb 17, 2017)

I can't find any stock of it in Sweden either. The word is that Canon Sweden themselves don't now when to expect deliveries.


----------



## Antono Refa (Mar 15, 2017)

It's a new lens, and there's always shortage of new lenses. All the more so as kits are most likely prioritized over 'stand alone' copies.

And, more importantly, why do people care? It is no better than the mkI, and currently more expensive, so why buy it? For the lettering "II" on the lens?


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 15, 2017)

Antono Refa said:


> It's a new lens, and there's always shortage of new lenses. All the more so as kits are most likely prioritized over 'stand alone' copies.
> 
> And, more importantly, why do people care? It is no better than the mkI, and currently more expensive, so why buy it? For the lettering "II" on the lens?



You've used it? I'd like the improved IS.

We are going on six months since release, still unavailable as a new, standalone product at authorized dealers in the USA. That seems longer than normal for a new release.


----------



## Antono Refa (Mar 17, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > It's a new lens, and there's always shortage of new lenses. All the more so as kits are most likely prioritized over 'stand alone' copies.
> ...



I trust the reviews, which are consistent. Two stops of IS are nice, but don't justify paying twice as much (where I live it's 5,473 NIS for the mkII vs 2,760 NIS for the mkI) just for that.



YuengLinger said:


> We are going on six months since release, still unavailable as a new, standalone product at authorized dealers in the USA. That seems longer than normal for a new release.



Well, most other lenses don't go into kits.


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Mar 17, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> Most UK dealers have it in stock as does Amazon UK.


It has been out of stock at Wex Photographic for some time now, and it is not even available as a kit lens with the 5D mk4 or any other camera body.
Yesterday I contacted Wex to ask them what was happening and they said they are expecting some stock to arrive on 24th March. They were unable to comment about whether production had ceased in order to resolve any issues with the focusing.


----------



## Lurker (Mar 17, 2017)

I could be way off base but I doubt it has anything to do with kit sales. I've never had the impression that kit sales were that significant compared to body only or lens only sales. It would be interesting if those that can get sales numbers from Amazon could look up some sales numbers.

I suspect it has more to do with the excess stock of the original 24-104 lens which is still available. I doubt you'll see the II until the original is out of stock in most places. Again, it would be interesting to know if those that have the II available in their area can find the original lens for sale in many places.


----------



## Hflm (Mar 17, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> If Canon did pause production of the ef 24-105mm f/4L II, was it to address sharpness concerns in early reviews? Fix something more serious?
> 
> If Canon did tweak the lens, how would its marketing department get the word out...And would a tweak leave Canon open to massive returns or repair demands from the kit buyers?
> 
> ...


Regarding performance, lenstip liked the lens very much:
http://www.lenstip.com/index.php?test=obiektywu&test_ob=498


----------



## hendrik-sg (Mar 17, 2017)

http://www.lenstip.com/index.php?test=obiektywu&test_ob=498

The review from lenstip is out, and i trust this page the best of the commun review pages (together with lensrentals)

They like the lens, write it's improved in almost all regards, except center sharpness

So i would say it should be a good lens and a nice upgrade, but for me 2 expensive, with massive price drops to be expected. If it's 1000$ now, my worn old version can be sold for 400 at best. In 3 years it may be 700/200, so no big difference. The shrinking market alone will make huge numbers of the old ones available, even without the new ones put out. I would not consider Lenses as investment (but as consumer goods), specially kit lenses.

What i worry about more, canon is the only big competitor, who has no stabilized 24-70 version. It is a question of times until it will come, it must come. This would be the Lens i am ready to pay for, until then i can live with what i have. 

It's not economical to do all update increments as early adopter. For 600 upgrade costs, i can buy a 100mm macro lens and macro flash used, which gives a whole new world of possibilities


----------



## unfocused (Mar 17, 2017)

hendrik-sg said:


> ...a nice upgrade, but for me 2 expensive, with massive price drops to be expected. If it's 1000$ now, my worn old version can be sold for 400 at best. In 3 years it may be 700/200, so no big difference...



I think that is very optimistic. Canon is not discounting the lenses in kits (at least not currently). The kit price of a 5D IV with lens is exactly $1,100 more than the body-only version, the same price as the lens alone. In fact, if you use the Canon Price Watch street price, you actually pay $1,140 more for the kit.

It's too early to know for certain of course, but it appears Canon is trying to end the practice of deep discounts of kit lens versions. I can see the lens eventually settling in around $900, but probably no less than that. That would be about $100 more than the street price of the 24-70 f4, which seems reasonable.



hendrik-sg said:


> ...What i worry about more, canon is the only big competitor, who has no stabilized 24-70 version. It is a question of times until it will come, it must come. This would be the Lens i am ready to pay for, until then i can live with what i have.



I assume you mean, no f 2.8 24-70, since they do have a stabilized f4 version. If you are waiting for a stabilized f2.8, 24-70, you should be prepared to pay close to $2,000 or even more. Not sure how much of a market there would be for such a lens.


----------



## hendrik-sg (Mar 17, 2017)

unfocused said:


> hendrik-sg said:
> 
> 
> > hendrik-sg said:
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 18, 2017)

Production has (had) probably stopped. Yes, it happens to almost all lenses, since they are built in batches. A batch is built according to sales estimates, then the production line switches to build another lens, so if the supply runs short, another batch is scheduled. Japanese companies use JIT production, so that means starting by ordering all the components, some will be stocked, others will need to be produced. Then comes scheduling a time in the production line to assemble them. That's why correctly estimating the demand is important, it can take a lot of time to shoe horn in another production run, you don't just go out and grab components out of a bin and start assembling the next day.

Some of the slow moving lenses might be made just once a year or even less frequently.

As far as kits go, I'm sure that a certain number are earmarked to match the number of kits planned (the JIT system does allow for some parts to be produced ahead, they may be stocked and a days supply delivered to production each morning). If kit demand goes up, and lenses will not be ready to match camera production, they may have priority and even empty a warehouse. Cameras are made in batches as well, the difference being that very popular cameras might have a long production run. 

Lenses made in huge quantities like the 18-55 likely are produced continuously at the rate needed for kits plus a few for stores. I don't believe the 24-105mmL II falls in that category.


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 19, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Production has (had) probably stopped. Yes, it happens to almost all lenses, since they are built in batches. A batch is built according to sales estimates, then the production line switches to build another lens, so if the supply runs short, another batch is scheduled. Japanese companies use JIT production, so that means starting by ordering all the components, some will be stocked, others will need to be produced. Then comes scheduling a time in the production line to assemble them. That's why correctly estimating the demand is important, it can take a lot of time to shoe horn in another production run, you don't just go out and grab components out of a bin and start assembling the next day.
> 
> Some of the slow moving lenses might be made just once a year or even less frequently.
> 
> ...



This was a thoughtful analysis, Mt Spokane, but another month has gone by with the lens unavailable from authorized US retailers as a standalone item. I think it is strange to release a workhorse replacement in just enough numbers to cover kits...But maybe it sold better than expected in other countries?


----------



## larjon (Apr 22, 2017)

larjon said:


> I can't find any stock of it in Sweden either. The word is that Canon Sweden themselves don't now when to expect deliveries.



I just received my back-ordered lens today after about three months of waiting. The production date is stated as March 24th, almost a month ago. I also noticed that Canon don't ship any instructions manual with the lens, only a general broschure with a reference to a Canon download site for the actual manual.


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 27, 2017)

Whoo hoo! Mine is due tomorrow, here in the USA, from B&H Photo.

Finally. I sold my version one with the 5DIII it came with just to keep the original kit together, box, strap, and all. Love the 24-70mm f/2.8 II, but want that extra reach to 105mm--and IS--for daytime events and family outings.


----------



## monkey44 (May 2, 2017)

Apparently, stand-alone 24-105 II is now in stock at Adorama ... not sure how many, and not sure if I missed the fact that it's now out there in other areas as well. Have been out of touch recently -- 

B&H is OOS tho, which is unusual that both have the same items and pricing as a general rule.

I ordered one today .., and will test it side x side with my v1 when it arrives Thursday. See how it compares in field tests. Then sell one or the other - probably keep the v2 tho, makes more sense even if for the IS ... 

I've been on the fence with this based on reviews, but pulled the trigger when I saw it available alone. Was never gonna buy it as the kit anyway. Haven't planned on upgrading to the Mk IV - 5DM3 and 7D2 still give me what I need for today. We'll see in the future when the price drops on the MK IV, maybe ??


----------



## leadin2 (May 2, 2017)

monkey44 said:


> Apparently, stand-alone 24-105 II is now in stock at Adorama ... not sure how many, and not sure if I missed the fact that it's now out there in other areas as well. Have been out of touch recently --
> 
> B&H is OOS tho, which is unusual that both have the same items and pricing as a general rule.
> 
> ...



I love the focal range of this lens, it is especially useful and convenient when I go for overseas vacation. I sold my mark I and now on the fence for mark II due to the reviews. Interested to know your results.


----------

